
Going Xolo: Intel’s first x86 Medfield smartphone reviewed - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/127347-going-xolo-x900-intels-first-x86-medfield-smartphone-reviewed
======
jsvaughan
What you really want to be reading is what Anand has got to say:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/5770/lava-xolo-x900-review-
the...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/5770/lava-xolo-x900-review-the-first-
intel-medfield-phone)

Much more detail in terms of performance benchmarks:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/5770/lava-xolo-x900-review-
the...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/5770/lava-xolo-x900-review-the-first-
intel-medfield-phone/4)

Much better analysis of the battery life (particularly the normalized battery
life graphs) [http://www.anandtech.com/show/5770/lava-xolo-x900-review-
the...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/5770/lava-xolo-x900-review-the-first-
intel-medfield-phone/6)

~~~
sciwizam
If only they had implemented at least a contemporary GPU, SGX540 is more than
2 years old. Will be interesting to see Motorola's design.

------
andrewcooke
with a name like that, i can see why it's not being marketed in the usa ('x'
is often used to represent 'ch' in latin-american spanish [it's something
that's been pulled in from indigenous languages, afaik], and 'cholo' is an
ethnic/class smear term <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=xolo>)

(maybe this seems like an odd thing to post, but it jumped straight out at me
- a kind of "omg they can't be calling it that?" moment. i don't for a minute
think that's been through hispanic focus groups.)

~~~
twelvechairs
Yeah. You'd think marketing types would be onto urban dictionary by now...
Apparently not.

------
macavity23
So how does the x86/ARM difference work with regard to apps? I know most
Android apps are written in not-Java-no-really so presumably they're just
compiled at runtime, but isn't it possible to write Android apps using native
code? How does the Android developer toolchain handle the different
architectures?

~~~
njs12345
Apart from games, there's no problem really. As for native code, you can
compile a fat binary similiarly to as described here (if you're using the
NDK): [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5089783/producing-
optimis...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5089783/producing-optimised-
ndk-code-for-multiple-architectures)

------
dbcooper
Is there any info on if or when atom cores for mobile will switch to out-of-
order execution? That + a 22nm process would make things rather interesting
...

~~~
rbanffy
I've been using an Atom-based netbook for some time and I don't have that many
complaints about its performance. The reason I opted for a larger i3-based
machine for its replacement was the 2GB memory limit. I like the size-price
combination of netbooks. Too bad they are being phased out in favor of much
higher-margin "ultrabooks".

Had an Atom-based netbook offered 4 GB of RAM, I'd have jumped for it
immediately.

~~~
dbcooper
I have an AMD E-350 based 11.6" notebook - similar price to Atom but with
better performance and no restrictions on RAM etc. Worth checking out.

~~~
rbanffy
I fear the GPUs they use. Does it run Linux with 3D effects well?

